# Nightmare bombing raid



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

OK guys what's the scariest nightmare ever, maybe opening the mailbox slowly you see a smoltering package, you open it slowly and find 4 Gurkha, you wake up in a cold sweat with a sigh of relief you realize it was just a Nightmare!

The next day you grab the mail from the box to find a Surprise package and wonder what is this.

You open it up to find "THIS". Now that's a downright beat down right there!

Well I have to admit I never smoked a Gurkha. I did mention a long time back that I would love, love to try one that a BOTL would describe as good! I was told let me check and I will let you know what good Gurkha's are out there. So all the way from Canada here they come with a lonely comacho to guard them, one small bodyguard? Humm does that mean their not worth guarding or their just so bad a$$ they don't need bodyguards. I am going to try out for myself and report my findings. I'm really appreciative of @Matt_21 for remembering our conversation and hooking me up. I've been waiting a long time to get my hands on one! Thanks Brother!! Best part is they are aged 3-4 years!! No ROTT here


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Matt

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great hit from afar. I don't know about the others but that triple maduro is one of my favorites.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Ahh. I forgot I put the Ghost in there. Maybe it put itself in there! Spooky.
Lol
Burn'em in good health brother.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Good hit bro!


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The beauty really isn’t bad at all and that Camacho is Boss! Good hit from the north!


Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

TexaSmoke said:


> The beauty really isn't bad at all and that Camacho is Boss! Good hit from the north!
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas


That's a Black Beauty. Maduro goodness lol
I've not yet even tried the triple maduro Camacho to be honest. I've heard really good things about them so I figured I'd send a well spoke of stick with ones that aren't always so well received.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> That's a Black Beauty. Maduro goodness lol
> I've not yet even tried the triple maduro Camacho to be honest. I've heard really good things about them so I figured I'd send a well spoke of stick with ones that aren't always so well received.


I really do appreciate it Matt. I'm excited to finally smoke one of the Beast and make my own Judgement!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matt_21 said:


> That's a Black Beauty. Maduro goodness lol
> I've not yet even tried the triple maduro Camacho to be honest. I've heard really good things about them so I figured I'd send a well spoke of stick with ones that aren't always so well received.


The TM is great..Ghurkas are hit or miss.. They take ALOT of abuse here. They're not a bad budget smoke..UNLESS YOU PAID RETAIL..tell me you didn't pay retail.. They've gotta be 50$ in Canada..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> The TM is great..Ghurkas are hit or miss.. They take ALOT of abuse here. They're not a bad budget smoke..UNLESS YOU PAID RETAIL..tell me you didn't pay retail.. They've gotta be 50$ in Canada..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Don't worry so much. I never pay retail for anything lol.
And even when I started Lee watched my budget haha
The Black Beauties Lee bought me for Xmas a few years ago and the Warlords I bought from CI about 4 years ago on sale. Same woth the Ghost. No idea when or where that Vintage Shaggy came from.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

You got goosed by the Ghurka Express!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @Matt_21 I've tried worse!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a car that I've had for 15 years that's nicknamed "the black beauty" by pretty much everyone. It's a 95 200SX with over 450k on it and it's starting to get skin cancer, lol.


Matt_21 said:


> That's a Black Beauty. Maduro goodness lol
> I've not yet even tried the triple maduro Camacho to be honest. I've heard really good things about them so I figured I'd send a well spoke of stick with ones that aren't always so well received.


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done Matt !


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Good hit brother, nicely done..


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I have smoked one Ghost and thought it was really good.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

blackrabbit said:


> I have smoked one Ghost and thought it was really good.


Yeah. They're good cigars. I've always had trouble with how they burn but, flavour was always good.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

OK...in fairness and never signed an NDA I have on occasion ( damn this is hard....) smoked Gurkhas. Warlord, Beast, Grand Reserve and Centurian. I will not say anything more and if anybody refers me back to this post I'll deny it.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

I can see this being someone's new signature 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Cigary said:


> OK...in fairness and never signed an NDA I have on occasion ( damn this is hard....) smoked Gurkhas. Warlord, Beast, Grand Reserve and Centurian. I will not say anything more and if anybody refers me back to this post I'll deny it.


Quoting for prosperity


----------

